# you know what pisses me off the most?



## lonelychild (Jun 18, 2013)

do you know what the hell pisses me off about this god damn life? the fact that i suffer from this social anxiety mental disease and disables me from doing the things that everybody enjoys doing. I can't talk to my coworkers without having this worrying problem, I can't speak out in public or give presentations without these negative blocks in my ****in mind all the time? The fact that I am a pretty handsome person myself yet I can't say hi to a single damn girl without making myself look like a ****in dumbass. The fact that everyone my age right now is out there having fun, meeting new people, maintaining strong relationships yet I'm here feeling lethargic about my situation... what a ****ing beautiful life do we live... all you do is hide, hide, hide....evade people... screw up in social situations and make yourself look like somekind of weirdo. Soon I'm about to drop out of college because of this mutha****in problem... This life is hell maynn I wish I was never born I am an accident, a tiny worthless dot in the whole universe... I tried everything, EVERYTHING... I tried alcohol, some drugs, religion... none seems to work out I'm at the same place I were before


----------



## kaylaa (Jul 10, 2013)

Dude thats exactly how it is with me


----------



## bluebutton (Nov 6, 2012)

I understand completely. I just feel like if you stay somewhat positive and make yourself goals, and keep trying and keep staying positive then you can experience some happiness. Just chase happiness. It's sad but it's really all you can do.


----------



## JoeyG (Jul 17, 2013)

Dude, I feel you. It hurts, man. It hurts to everyone around you enjoying their lives, doing their own things, making friends, and forming relationships when you can't do those things so easily. It sucks, and it really eats me away too, but maybe we can change. Never give up hope, and if you can, try to force yourself to try to meet more people.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey.. I can't even go to the store to buy a bag of candy so yes, I clearly understand what you are going through.


----------



## peytonfarquar (Feb 8, 2011)

I share your frustration, OP. In this life we yearn for understanding; everybody does. Fitting in somewhere and living a fulfilling life go hand in hand. Unfortunately having the problem we have, we see how _unlike_ others we are basically at every turn in life. Other people act in ways that are foreign to us and it's always right in our faces that we are very unlike others. Everybody has their weaknesses, no human is perfect. But to have your weakness made manifest to you in every social situation is torturous.


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

It's the same for me and you basically just described my life.


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

ridgelands said:


> hmm yeah it's pretty hard to find unhappier people than socially isolated individuals. It really gets enviable when people seem so happy and extroverted and such.


Ah, I definitely agree with that. Seeing everyone else having fun and socializing can be annoying at times.


----------

